# Temper Youtube channels



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok so this is a thread in which every temper can post a link to his youtube channel, and I'll update the first post every now and then with a list in alphabetical order.
In this way we can get a nice overview of what tempers are doing when they're not wasting their time on the temp.
If this gets enough posts I'll start ordering them alphabetically.
Post away! 

*A*
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Antoligy
Arp1
Arp1's second channel

*B*
B-Blue
Blue Protoman
bnwchbammer

*C*
CannonFoddr
Clanver

*D*
Demonbart
diando
Dragonlord
DunkrWunkah's 1st channel
DunkrWunkah's 2nd channel

*E*

*F*
flameiguana

*G*
geoflcl

*H*

*I*
Ireland 1

*J*
Jamstruth
Juanmatron
jurassicplayer

*K*

*L*
Lubbo

*M*
mad567
Mages4ever
Melvinkooi

*N*
nutella5600

*O*
Overlord Nadrian

*P*
p1ngpong
PharaohsVizier (Ds-Database channel)
pong20302000
Potticus
ProtoKun7
Prowler485
purechaos996
purechaos996's second (old) channel

*Q*

*U*

*R*
remigo
RoboticBuddy
Ryukouki

*S*
Sanderino
scrtmstr
ShadowSol
Shaunzio
Spacejump (Rage covers, playlist only)
Sora1234
SoulSnatcher
strawhat-san (same channel as remigo)
SuperMarioMaster91

*T*
TDWP FTW
tinymonkeyt
tKo HaXoR
Toni Plutonij

*U*
uglyworm12

*V*

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
ZaeZae64
zuron7


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 23, 2010)

Behold... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/B22Blue


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 23, 2010)

coming to you live...


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 23, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Behold...
> http://www.youtube.com/user/B22Blue


OH NOEZ PR0NZZZZ!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*expect B-Blue to get banned*


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Behold...
> http://www.youtube.com/user/B22Blue


That's one busy channel!


----------



## Clanver (Apr 23, 2010)

seems like we have the same hobby^^ . .
http://www.youtube.com/user/Clanver


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't if it qualifies as channel, but here is a playlist of my friend. We are covering Rage songs and put them in Youtube. I play the drums (on Roland TD-4), and he plays the guitars, bass and mixes all together.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MelvinKooi


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Prowler485


----------



## Shaunzio (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/shaunthepanda

zelda fans?


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/shadowsol826


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 24, 2010)

here is my channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/pwnerlubbo

and here is one of the funniest videos i have ever seen - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gipJ54T3pXo


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tkohaxor


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/diando19


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/flameiguana


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/APokemonproduction1 (don't upload anymore.)
and
http://www.youtube.com/user/Arandomproduction1   (don't upload anymore.)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't really use my youtube account much (though that may change if I ever get a working DS, since I've been feeling the urge to attempt reviewing various homebrew from start to finish xD)
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jurassicplayer


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Updated, now in alphabetical order with bold letters so it's easier to find.\
If  there's any errors, please report them to me via PM.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/p1ngtemp

I think you should remove the spoiler from the opening post though, none of the other list type threads have them.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Here is my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/p1ngtemp
> 
> I think you should remove the spoiler from the opening post though, none of the other list type threads have them.


Well actually I did it because I thought the list would become too long.
But I'll remove it, I guess that would make things a bit more clear to everyone.


----------



## nutella (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's mine:
www.youtube.com/hamtotem

I started posting videos about ION netbook gaming. Not sure how long I'll be doing it though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 24, 2010)

http://youtube.com/Antoligy


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Added both of you.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bnwchbammer
Bam.
I've got a few vids up for you guys to enjoy... or not.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2010)

And hereeeeeesss........CannonFoddr

http://www.youtube.com/user/CannonFoddr


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/awesomefaceprod  (Tech/Video Games and other stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/user/purechaos996       (Stupid videos from 1yr ago)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2010)

Heres mine http://www.youtube.com/user/Ireland00001


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tinyreviews

Meh, I do a few reviews for the DS here and there :3


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/user/tinyreviews
> 
> Meh, I do a few reviews for the DS here and there :3


Didn't you also have an account on which you uploaded your (admittedly great) parody songs? Or am I mistaken here?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RuinsofHatred


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 26, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm well it's actually the same account. I just took down the video for now :T


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/zuron7

It's empty but I might just put something soon.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 26, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, why'd you do that?

EDIT: added zuron7


----------



## Devin (Apr 26, 2010)

Youtube Account



*hrhdrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

The Cat Boy's account


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/OverlordNathan

Used to have a different account but I deleted it because it was filled with spam.

strawhat-san and remigo's Youtube account is http://www.youtube.com/user/DualCommentators

They suck though


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Behold the worst channel ever :3 So ya dont expect any great videos M'kay?
http://www.youtube.com/user/zaezae64


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/blueprotoman08

That's my channel.  It's got videos of my microgames in WarioWare DIY.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Updateed. Keep 'em coming people.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 29, 2010)

they deleted alot of my video's from youtube


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

It doesn't show up. Try deleting the entire URL except for the video id.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's mine nothing special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/user/Georgexanthiostis


----------



## Demonbart (May 10, 2010)

Updated. Come on, keep em coming


----------



## Juanmatron (May 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Juanmatron3


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

Hey could you edit "The Pink Cat Boy" To "A Gay Little Cat Boy" (without the quotation marks)


----------



## Demonbart (May 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hey could you edit "The Pink Cat Boy" To "A Gay Little Cat Boy" (without the quotation marks)


Oh yeah sorry, I'll fix it a.s.a.p.
EDIT: Fix'd, to anyone else who changed their name since they posted their channel here, please tell me so I can update!


----------



## Sanderino (May 10, 2010)

Here's my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/93Sanderino93

But I'm tired of making movies so..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ProtoKun7

Never made any videos. Might do, but I have no idea.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ToniPlutonij

Many already seen it....but I guess some will still be surprised


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RoboticBuddy


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## geoflcl (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/geoflcl

It's not much.  Just a few sub-par flash animations from before I had my Wacom Tablet. 

And an 8-Bit remix of the Columns III End Credits.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

Yay I have a youtube channel now?
http://www.youtube.com/user/jurassicplayer


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Yay I have a youtube channel now?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jurassicplayer


You submitted your channel already. Or is youtube's channel system case-sensitive?


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperMarioMaster91


----------



## Ryukouki (May 15, 2010)

World class piano channel, should be front page. http://www.youtube.com/user/Ryukouki


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 15, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> You submitted your channel already. Or is youtube's channel system case-sensitive?


Lol looks like I wasn't paying attention. I need to add more videos to my channel soon...if only I were good at making videos xD


----------



## Mages4ever (May 15, 2010)

Might as well.
http://youtube.com/Mages4ever


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, good luck with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Updated by the way.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 15, 2010)

http://youtube.com/jamstruth

There are a few sketches, some video reviews and general nonsense up there.


----------



## Forstride (May 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AnimalCrossingX

I haven't made a video in a while, but I'm going to start making Wii videos soon.  I'm doing a new town and house tour video for AC:CF, maybe some Brawl videos of matches with CPUs or friends, and maybe some Mario Kart Wii videos.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 16, 2010)

Well, I guess it can't hurt. Name should have been easy to guess though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/user/Lord0fDragons

EDIT: Attention, it's "0" as in "zero" not "O" as in "Oh".


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

[bump in disguise]Updated.[/bump in disguise]


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 2, 2010)

Added uglyworm12.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/ellio123
http://www.youtube.com/RandomHD

Both suck, but ellio123's favorites are THEBEST THEBEST. Lol.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 3, 2010)

Added you.


----------



## Potticus (Aug 3, 2010)

youtube.com/potticus


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 4, 2010)

Added Potticus.


----------

